# Cracked Screen



## cvos34 (Aug 17, 2009)

Is it true that replaceing the glass will cost almost as much as the tv was? My tv was hit and now has a star crack in it and I have no picture! When I turn it off and on for a second if flashes snow then blank screen. I have also been told that the tv would be beond repair!? The tv is not even a year old.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

What kind of TV?


----------



## cvos34 (Aug 17, 2009)

Samsung 58" plasma


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Ouch. Assuming the panels are available to the repair center, I dont see why it would be beyond repair. I can see where it might be more cost effective to purchase a new one, unless you happen to have taken out a "no cause not covered" extended warranty on it. I wouldnt have a clue what it would cost to replace the panel. Your local Samsung dealer should know.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

What happened? I'd be pi**ed!


----------



## cvos34 (Aug 17, 2009)

Had a small drum stick thrown at it. By my son.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Seriously. What really happened?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

The OP should read his homeowner's insurance policy. He may have an Accidental Damage clause. His deductable might be a killer; mine would.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

cvos34 said:


> Had a small drum stick thrown at it. By my son.


Is your son homeless, now? :lol:j/k


----------



## jvos9988 (May 2, 2010)

i would take the parts out and sell theme thene let your son hit the screen if he gets mad


----------

